
HashTest – Realtime Hashtag Testing – Chrome Web Store - hoag
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hashtest-realtime-hashtag/nehbfkpdfnkmjmlpkiajkbdkbcfhahbn?authUser=0&hl=en-US
======
hoag
This was my first -- and only -- Chrome extension that I ever wrote (I'm not a
developer). And yes, I realize it's essentially just a simple iframe popup lol
... still, I'm pretty excited that after ~ 2 years, a blogger (Neil Patel)
discovered it (#2 in his list @ [https://neilpatel.com/blog/google-chrome-
extensions-marketin...](https://neilpatel.com/blog/google-chrome-extensions-
marketing/)) and it's suddenly seeing a spike in installs! Woohoo! :)

